
ConceptShare | Web-Based Idea and Design Sharing and Collaboration - interfun
http://www.conceptshare.com/
======
gustaf
I've used this a couple of times, its been very useful, would be great with a
visio-like integration. collaborate and create simple flowcharts

------
gibsonf1
Pricey - but it does look interesting.

